# Wolves may put an end to Roquefort Cheese



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolves may put an end to Roquefort Cheese:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldne ... -wolf.html

Be calm everyone, please.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Roquefort Cheese, but with the right sex of quard I may be able to help with this one quoted from the article:"....I'm forced to mount the guard every two hours".


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that wolfies only killed the sick, and weaker cheeses. Like velveeta, cheez wizz, and the allusive "cheese product." Clearly, this sets the wolfie management paradigm back a few years.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I thought that wolfies only killed the sick, and weaker cheeses. Like velveeta, cheez wizz, and the allusive "cheese product." Clearly, this sets the wolfie management paradigm back a few years.


The cheeses you mention are American varieties, and we all know there aren't enough wolves in America to cause any significant population declines.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I thought that wolfies only killed the sick, and weaker cheeses. Like velveeta, cheez wizz, and the allusive "cheese product." Clearly, this sets the wolfie management paradigm back a few years.


Uh...which 'wolf management paradigm'?

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

"wolf lieutenants"... That's what we need "wolf lieutenants".


----------

